# who needs Lightroom or Photoshop



## Ian.B (Mar 9, 2016)

_r_ead the quote I have taken from the link before opening the link

_"Hundreds of astounding images have poured out of Uelsmann’s fertile photographic imagination since he began his career in the late 1960s. Perhaps more astounding than the images themselves is the fact that they are all created in the darkroom, through an intricate process i In a very real sense, Uelsmann’s process and images were extremely prescient—anticipating the advent of Photoshop by years. "_

Did you get this part? "i_nvolving multiple enlargers and layering of photographic negatives."_


http://nashvillearts.com/2014/01/01/jerry-uelsman-maggie-taylor-photography/

unbelievable is all I can say . If I didn't read the above quote I would be thinking no way possible. 

These are from the same person; no photoshopping. All done the old way with film, darkroom, wet developing, copying onto more film and more darkroom magic.
http://www.uelsmann.net/works.php

I have read and heard about amazing things done in the past with putting a number subjects on the one sheet of film in a view camera to make one photo; but this stuff is something totally different imo.


----------



## Dave Miller (Mar 9, 2016)

Printer have been making composite prints since the dawn of the art. Computer software enables more of us to do the same but not necessarily any better.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've always been very impressed by Uelsmann's work - to the extent of faking in Photoshop some of the effects like floating trees.

For an interesting contrast, take a look at :: maggie taylor :: . She produces her composites the modern way, but what may be a surprise is that she's married to Uelsmann.

John


----------

